# TOLEDO, OH - "Darren" - #746 - B&T Adult M



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*"Darren" (#746) was listed in the local newspaper today as being available for adoption at the Lucas County Dog Warden's shelter in Toledo, OH. Their Petfinder site does not appear to be up to date, so I'm posting Darren here with the link to the Toledo Blade newspaper.*

*I do not have any further information about Darren, but he looks like a purebred GSD to me. *

*The new Lucas County Dog Warden does her best to find homes or rescues for the dogs there, but this IS a kill shelter and they're always full. *

*If you're interested in Darren, please contact the Dog Warden's shelter at the number or e-mail address given below. The shelter is in downtown Toledo, very easy access from I-75.*


*DARREN (#746)*










Lucas County Dogs for Adoption: 5-13 - Toledo Blade

*Lucas County Dog Warden*
Lucas County Dog Warden
*410 S. Erie Street*
*Toledo, OH 43602*
*(419) 213-2800*
*E-mail: *[email protected]


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*According to today's newspaper, Darren is still at the pound. This is not a good facility for large dogs due to the cramped, outdated kennels, so hopefully he makes it out of there soon.  He is still not listed on their Petfinder site. *

Lucas County Dogs for Adoption: 5-15 - Toledo Blade


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Poor Darren is STILL at the dog pound!!!  *

*He must be one special boy if they've kept him this long. Here are his updated photos and description. The staff says he knows his manners, walks right next to you on a leash, and knows "sit", "shake" and "down" and that he's very gentle and loving!! He's one good-looking boy! *

*DARREN*




















Darren is a handsome 3-4 year old German Shepherd Dog. He has beautiful manners, stays right by your side during walks, and knows sit, shake and down. Very gentle and loving dog, will be a loyal companion for someone! He is on the small side for a male GSD. 


Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Toledo, OH | Darren


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

Can anyone help transport him to VA?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Bump for Mr. Darren - needs TLC and bigger digs!
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Darren's Petfinder post now refers to him as "An ADOPTED Dog in Toledo, OH" so hopefully this is true and he found himself a great new home!! :fingerscrossed:*

Petfinder Adopted Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Toledo, OH | Darren


----------

